# General > General Chat >  World Cup 2018

## Scheherazade

Приве́т!

By popular demand, we are resuming our World Cup challenge! (Special thanks to Papaya, who has actually messaged me on WhatsApp!)

As always:

- Everyone start with 100 Mohetas

- Only the bets placed before the start of a game will be recognised

- There will be an additional 100 Monetas for the next round

Today's games:

France v Australia

Argentina v Iceland

Peru v Denmark

Croatia v Nigeria

----------


## Scheherazade

I will bet 10 Monetas on France.

----------


## MANICHAEAN

100 on Argentina.

----------


## Pompey Bum

Go Red Sox!

----------


## papayahed

France - 20 Monetas 
Argentina - 10 Monetas
Denmark - 10 Monetas
Croatia - 10 Moneta

----------


## papayahed

Thanks Scher! This is the only way I pay attention to Soccer/Futbol

----------


## Scheherazade

> Thanks Scher! This is the only way I pay attention to Soccer/Futbol


And football world is better for it!

----------


## papayahed

:Tongue:  :Hurray:  :Hurray:  :Hurray:  :Lurk5:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:

----------


## Scheherazade

What's up with France??? Australia is ruling!

----------


## papayahed

North America is hosting in 2026.

----------


## Scheherazade

You think we will be still betting by then? 10 Trumps on Canada!

----------


## papayahed

What's wrong with Trumpy??? :Toetap05: 





Kidding!!!!!! I'm just heartsick over the whole thing.


 :Flare:  :Svengo:  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Bawling:  :Bawling:  :Bawling:  :Bawling:  :Bawling:  :Rage:  :Rage:  :Rage:  :Rage:

----------


## Scheherazade

I like Trumpies better for NA Cup

----------


## Scheherazade

After France v Australia:

Papaya 120

Scher 110

Manichaen 100

----------


## papayahed

Wait! What happen? I just sat down to watch France and it's over??? lol. Perhaps I'll catch Argentina v Iceland

----------


## Scheherazade

😁

Watch Iceland. I want them to win so much but Argentina is not going to let that happen, will they?

----------


## Scheherazade

10 for a draw on Argentina v Iceland. Wishful betting.

----------


## Scheherazade

In the Icelandic team, every single player has "-son" at the end of his name.

----------


## papayahed

I know it's early but 1-1

----------


## Scheherazade

After Argentina v Iceland:

Papaya 110

Scher 120

Manichaen 0

Another wishful 10 on Peru v Denmark draw.

----------


## Scheherazade

Oh, boy. That penalty might be the moment Peru conceded the game.

----------


## Ecurb

> After France v Australia:
> 
> Papaya 120
> 
> Scher 110
> 
> Manichaen 100


How dies Manichean have 100? Didn't he lose it all? Or does a draw break even?

----------


## Scheherazade

That was after France v Australia, Ecurb. Please check the latter posts for the final standings.

----------


## Ecurb

I'll bet 100 on Belgium (against Panama, who qualified instead of the U.S.).

----------


## papayahed

How about that Iceland??

----------


## papayahed

Even though I bet against them I'm pulling for Peru.

----------


## Scheherazade

After Peru v Denmark:

Papaya 120

Scher 110

Manichaen 0


Wow. Peru fell apart after the match. What's up with that?

I am betting 20 on Croatia.

----------


## papayahed

Again I'm pulling for Nigeria even though I bet on Croatia

----------


## Scheherazade

Me too! We don't do business with our hearts, huh?

----------


## Danik 2016

Updated!

----------


## Pompey Bum

> Isn´t it a bit early to worry about 3018?


Go Red Sox!

----------


## Scheherazade

Great catch, Danik!

Too much Pimm's definitely today 😁

----------


## Danik 2016

Me too, I guess;
Anyway as it can´t be helped, here we go:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hkgxl74MCRM

----------


## papayahed

20 Serbia
20 Germany even though I'm pulling for Mexico 
30 Brazil
1 Sweden, south Korea draw

----------


## papayahed

20 Serbia
20 Germany even though I'm pulling for Mexico 
30 Brazil
1 Sweden, south Korea draw

----------


## Scheherazade

After Croatia v Nigeria:

Papaya 130

Scher 130

Manichaen 0


Today:

Costa Rica v Serbia

Germany v Mexico

Brazil v Switzerland

----------


## Scheherazade

I will put 10 on a Costa Rica v Serbia draw

----------


## Scheherazade

That was a boring first half.

----------


## Scheherazade

After Costa Rica v Serbia:

Papaya 150

Scher 120

Manichaen 0

And I had to receive a phone call just as a fight broke out, didn't I???

50 on Germany  :Banana:

----------


## Danik 2016

> In the Icelandic team, every single player has "-son" at the end of his name.


The only icelandic woman I ever met, told me that the Icelander don´t have the usual kind of surnames. They have a first name followed by the name of the father + "son" or "daughter" in Icelandic.

----------


## Scheherazade

After Germany v Mexico:

Papaya 130

Scher 70

Manichaen 0

I am heartbroken about Germany. I don't know what is the point anymore!

50 on Brazil win.

----------


## Scheherazade

> The only icelandic woman I ever met, told me that the Icelander don´t have the usual kind of surnames. They have a first name followed by the name of the father + "son" or "daughter" in Icelandic.


Yes! It was interesting in Iceland meeting new people... Everybody was SomethingSon and I couldn't remember anything but the "-son" part. :grin:

----------


## papayahed

Viva Mexico!!!!!

 :Hurray:  :Hurray:  :Hurray:  :Banana:

----------


## Danik 2016

Brazil x Switzerland: :Frown2:

----------


## papayahed

20 Belgium
2 England

----------


## Scheherazade

After Brazil v Switzerland:

Papaya 110

Scher 20

Manichaen 0

Today:

Sweden v South Korea

Belgium v Panama

Tunisia v England

Papaya, you are on a roll!

----------


## Scheherazade

I will bet 2 on a Sweden v South Korea draw

----------


## Scheherazade

After Sweden v South Korea:

Papaya 109

Scher 18

Manichaen 0

----------


## tonywalt

Eeen gaaaa laaaaand. Smush Tunisia today.

----------


## Snowqueen

Am I late again? 

20 on England

----------


## Scheherazade

After Belgium v Panama:

Papaya 129

Scher 18

Manichaen 0

Ecurb 200


I am betting 7 on an England win

----------


## Scheherazade

Snow! So nice to see you again! And it's never too late!

 :Party:

----------


## Snowqueen

Glad to be here again, Scher! 😊

I guess no one is betting today. Well, 10 on Russia.

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Spain v Iran.

10 on Spain to win.

----------


## Scheherazade

After June 19th:

Papaya 151

Scher 25

Manichaen 0

Ecurb 200

Snow 130


Today:

*Portugal v Morocco 

Uruguay v Saudi Arabia

Iran v Spain*


I will put 15 on Portugal win.

*Manichean>* I am afraid you lost all yours on the first day! You will have to wait till next round to get the new payout.

----------


## Danik 2016

50 on Portugal (if there is no real payment involved, can´t afford to bet in Dollars or Euros).

----------


## Ecurb

Europe is 10-2-2. (This despite Germany's loss to Mexico).
South America 1-2-2 (Those draws by Argentina and Brazil didn't help)
Asia 2-0-3 (surprise wins by Iran and Japan)
Africa 1-0-6 (the only win was Poland's gift to Senegal)
North America 1-0-2 (Viva Mexico)

Europe is always the powerhouse; Asia is a surprise (but it won't last, Iran had a lucky win against Morocco and Japan beat 10-man Columbia).

----------


## Snowqueen

20 on Uruguay, please.

----------


## Scheherazade

Missed this match.

20 on Spain

----------


## Scheherazade

After June 20th:

Papaya 151

Scher 60

Manichaen 0

Ecurb 200

Snow 150

Danik 150


Today:

* Denmark v Australia

France v Peru

Argentina v Croatia*

I will put 5 on Denmark v Australia draw.

----------


## Danik 2016

20 on Argentina and 20 on Peru

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDwQN4UeF8E

----------


## Scheherazade

10 on France win

----------


## Scheherazade

10 on Argentina

----------


## Snowqueen

10 on Argentina

----------


## Danik 2016

South American Performance: :Mad2:  :Frown5:  :Shocked:  :Bawling:

----------


## Ecurb

Argentina looks horrible. Terrible goalkeeping; overrun in midfield; Messi never gets the ball in dangerous territory; the other big name talents can't get the ball either (Aguero, Higuain, Di Maria, Dybala). Why they don't start Di Maria or Dybala is a mystery best known to their idiotic coach. At least I didn't bet on them (although I was rooting for them). 

The way the tournament is looking so far, I expect a European team to win. Viva Mexico! Belgium (the one team I bet on, not because of my soccer expertise, but because I have a gambling tactic in this game, about which I will tell the tale at a later date) is looking good. France and England looked mediocre and won. Spain is scraping by,but displaying their usual tiki, tiki weaknesses. Russia looks as good as anyone, but it's a well known fact that they aren't. Maybe I'll root for a fist time winner: Belgium, Croatia, Mexico?

----------


## Danik 2016

10 on Beigium and 10 on Germany

----------


## Snowqueen

> Maybe I'll root for a fist time winner: Belgium, Croatia, Mexico?


 I will add Portugal in this list. 


It's nice to see you here, Danik. :-)

10 on Belgium

----------


## Danik 2016

Thanks, Snow, it´s nice to see you too,  :Smile: !

----------


## papayahed

I'm behind on my betting!

20 Mexico
50 Germany
3 England - Panama Draw

----------


## Snowqueen

15 on Mexico

----------


## Snowqueen

10 on England

----------


## Danik 2016

20 on Russia, today.
Anyone betting still?

----------


## Snowqueen

Yes, of course! :-) 20 on Russia, 10 on Egypt.

----------


## Scheherazade

I am very sorry for my absence but I was away for couple of days. I will try to catch up with the accounts but please let me know if there are any mistabkes:

After June 25th:

Papaya 218

Scher 65

Manichaen 0

Ecurb 200

Snow 145

Danik 110


Today:

* Australia v Peru

Denmark v France

Nigeria v Argentina

Iceland v Croatia

*

10 on Australia win and 10 on France win (even though I am cheering for Peru and Denmark)

----------


## Danik 2016

Timid bets today: 5 on Australia (but cheering for Peru);5 on Nigeria (but not unsatisfied if the Hermanos win)

----------


## Snowqueen

10 on Peru and 10 on France

----------


## Scheherazade

Peru has scored!

----------


## Scheherazade

Peru has scored! 😁

----------


## Snowqueen

10 on Argentina and 10 on Croatia.

----------


## Danik 2016

20 on Germany, 20 on Brazil

----------


## Snowqueen

30 on Germany. Though they aren't playing so well, but have a good record against South Korea. Let's see...

----------


## Snowqueen

Delighted to see the champions are out. Nice finish from South Korea. 

30 on Brazil.

----------


## Danik 2016

30 on Belgium

----------


## Ecurb

100 on Belgium
100 on Brazil

----------


## Ecurb

Also 50 on Spain.

----------


## Danik 2016

100 on Brazil!

For the last time?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA1_2MqO--Q

----------


## Snowqueen

100 on Brazil, then!

----------


## Ecurb

I must have been mad to bet on Spain, who tiki-tikied their way to 75% possession , no threats, and a loss to pathetic Russia. 

I'm pulling for Mexico (0-0 at halftime), despite betting on Brazil. Brazil misses the injured Marcelo. Neymar, Coutinho and Jesus constitute a dangerous front line, but I'm not sure the midfield or defense is convincing. When Brazil won in 2002, they had Ronaldo, Ronaldhino and Rivaldo up front (at least the equal of the current trio), and Cafu and Roberto Carlos running the wings. Without Marcelo, there's nobody in even the same class as Cafu or Roberto Carlos anywhere but up front (Brazil does have good goalkeeping this year). 

France is the opposite: mediocre strikers, with a dynamic midfield. Belgium might be the most balanced team. England has the easiest route to the finals (especially now that Spain lost).

----------


## Snowqueen

30 on Belgium

----------


## Ecurb

20 on england.

----------


## Ecurb

So much for the non-Europeans. The World Cu devolves into the European Cup. Brazil played well -- but Thibaux Coutois was to good for them. The three Brazilian substitutes were great: Renato Augusto had a great goal and Douglas Costa rampaged on the right wing. Why did Bayern ever let Costa go to Juventus? He's a great player. 

Uraguay didn't quite have the depth with Cavani injured. France and Belgium are the teams of the tournament (although anything can happen in a final).

----------


## Danik 2016

I´m impressed about your knowledge of Brazilian football. I had never heard about Renato Augusto before. I think one thing to be learnt from this World Cup is that you must have a real team game and not become so dependent of the great stars.

----------


## Ecurb

Well, Belgium and France have great stars. I't s true that Messi and Ronaldo were eliminated, and now Neymar (perhaps the 3rd best player, although I can't stand him). But Belgium have Eden Hazard (last year's Premiership player of the year), Kevin De Broyne (this year's player of the year) and Romalu Lukaku (certainly a top 15 in the world type player, whom most teams would sign instead of anyone on the Brazilian team other than Neymar). In fact, all three are probably worth more on the open market than anyone on Brazil except Neymar. And that doesn't even count Courtois, who is perhaps the best goalie in the world.

France have Paul Pogba (the most expensive player in the world until PSG signed Neymar for an astronomical sum) and a dozen other superstars. Their central defenders star for Barcelona and Real Madrid; Ngolo Kante is another Premiership player of the year; Griezman stars for Atletico Madrid, and is coveted by every big club in the world, and Kylian Mbappe is the future of soccer,and the second (after Neymar) record signing. 

Uruguay missed one of their superstars, Edinson Cavanni. Of course big countries like Brazil have more depth than Uruguay or Belgium, but they don't have much more star power (much to Neymar Jr.'s dismay, since he seems to aspire to an acting career, instead of one in football).

----------


## Danik 2016

I think star power depends very much on the money that is spent on athletes and on media today.

----------


## cacian

> I think star power depends very much on the money that is spent on athletes and on media today.


so Danik where are you at? :Biggrin5:   :Tongue:

----------


## Danik 2016

To tell you the candid thruth, cacian, personally I am quite happy that the hubbub is over! I didn´t watch any of the games.

----------


## tonywalt

Goooal. England

----------


## Ecurb

While England was enjoying their "finest hour" in the Battle of Britain, Sweden was maintaining neutrality, and shipping iron ore to Germany. That's why I rooted for England. 

I'm conflicted about the next game. Russia defeated Hitler, while the Croatian Ustazi tortured their countrymen in support of him (the head of the Ustazi supposedly kept a basket of human eyes in his office). Still, tiny Croatia has fewer than 5 million inhabitants,and Russia is the "evil empire". I think I'll root for Croatia because Russia is a boring soccer team.

----------


## cacian

> To tell you the candid thruth, cacian, personally I am quite happy that the hubbub is over! I didn´t watch any of the games.


LOL I am exactly like you. Too noisy for me. I am not bothered. I prefer it when it is all over and done with.  :Wink:

----------


## Goodman Brown

Well,,,,,, now on a more pleasant note everyone is now awaiting for Wayne Rooney, to make his appearance dressed out with the the great DC United,,,,, in the MLS,,,, do you find that exciting as well ,,, or just huhum..

----------


## edgarricerice

as someone living in England im wondering the % of soccer fans in USA rooting for England. nice to have England in semis. 1966 long time back to be winners!

----------


## Ecurb

39.7% of American soccer fans are rooting for England, 34.3% for Belgium, 25% for France, and Luca Savecic of Milwaukee,Wisconsin is rooting for Croatia. Also, 83% of Americans cannot identify Croatia on an unlabeled map of Europe, 54% cannot identify Belgium,and Cole Porter of New Haven Connecticut loves Paris when it drizzles. In previous rounds, 52% of Americans were Mexico fans, but Donald Trump had 73% of them deported, and stole their children to work as assistant referees in MLS games. Offsides!

Personally, I stand behind England in the semis. While they were winning the Battle of Britain, the Croatians were welcoming Hitler with open arms. Nonetheless, I find the England penchant for the backwards pass troubling. What kind of tactic is that? Harry Kane and Raheem Sterling are lurking AHEAD. They are your two best players. Pass the darned ball forward, at least occasionally. Gosh, Modric and Rakatic seem capable of passing the ball forward, and even dribbling the ball forward. Come on, England, you too can do this. I'm afraid Croatia will rule the midfield (although it might not be enough for them). Harry Maguire! Please come to the front of the line. Your services are urgently required.l.p.

----------


## Ecurb

Wayne Rooney was always overrated -- the great England hope. But he fell between Alan Shearer and Harry Kane as the England striker, and he was never the player either one of them was. He always lacked athleticism, although he was certainly skilled, and scored his share of great goals. Now, though, his athleticism has waned, and although he can occasionally show his skill (as in that 50 yard goal he scored for Everton this year) his opportunities to do so are fading.

----------


## edgarricerice

That's that, then: England's out. Wayne Rooney was carrying too much weight the last time I checked his BMI, by the way.

----------


## cacian

> That's that, then: England's out. Wayne Rooney was carrying too much weight the last time I checked his BMI, by the way.


It is the world cup. Someone has to go. You cant blame Wayne Rooney.

----------


## Ecurb

England started well. They took my advice and actually passed the ball forward. Unfortunately, that lasted only for about the first 20 minutes. After that, they had a lead, and they reverted to negative football. As I suspected, Croatia dominated the midfield, and produced chance after chance. Kane looked like he was still injured, and England lacks a Modric or Rakitic. 

It's been a mediocre World Cup. All the good teams ended up on the same side of the draw. Belgium - Brazil and Belgium - France were good games,but other than that the competition has been dull. I suspect France has a little too much talent for Croatia in the final, but one never knows. Where do I collect my winnings?

----------


## Snowqueen

I was on vacation and missed most of the matches, but seems like everyone stopped betting here. Well, I'll be putting all on France today. Let's see...

----------

